# CPC looking for an inpatient/acute care coding job in DFW, TX area



## airart (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi, I am looking for a coding job in the inpatient or acute outpatient area.  I am also willing to do other jobs along with the coding.  I have knowledge in all types of insurance with appeals, denials, reconsiderations, and corrected claims issues.  I have been billing/coding DME claims for the last 2 1/2 years.  I have an associates in healthcare administration specialized in EMR's.  I am currently enrolled to obtain my bachelor's in healthcare administration specializing in health information technology.  Would absolutely love to be working in a HIM department.  Please contact me by email and I will send you my resume.  Thank you!


----------



## neeraj@abjayon.com (Mar 24, 2010)

*Medical Review Specialist*

We are a recruiting firm looking for experienced and certified Medical Coders/Auditors for our Direct Client in Northern California. 

Our Direct Client offers attractive salary along with full benefits and also possibility of remote work.


The candidate must have extensive experience in inpatient coding. The role of the candidate is to audit claims submitted to Medicare. I would appreciate if you could review the job description below and let me know interest to pursue this opportunity.

Shall look forward to hear from you soon.

Thanks and Regards,

Neeraj Datta
Abjayon Inc.
Dir: 510 824 3242
Cell: 510 366 1751
neeraj@abjayon.com


----------

